# Vacuum line to the wastegate



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

On an 87 Turbo (which I know should be the same as the rest of the Z31's) Which vacuum line runs to the wastegate? I have the factory service manual and it doesnt show any vacuum routing or anything! (Unless Im a blind bastard) If anything I will just take the whole inlet side of the turbos intake apart so I can actually see something---Damn-it, didnt Nissan know that people were going to want to hook up boost controllers to grenade their motors after they bought the cars? They should have that shit in the fsm.........


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

they have to have a vaccume line to it. Otherwise our POV would always be going crazy


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

what are you talking about man? How is your pressure relief valve going to go crazy? All Im asking is which vacuum line goes to the wastegate...........


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I have the factory service manual and it doesnt show any vacuum routing or anything!


Just commenting on this comment


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

lol ok


----------

